# Fishtail copper deficiency - need pic.



## Cara Peachick (May 22, 2011)

Can someone post a picture and/or a description of what fishtail looks like?  I haven't been able to find this in any of my books.

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 22, 2011)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=5133.0

I am high-jacking another thread, hope no one minds.  this is a good discription and picture.


----------



## journeysend (May 22, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my Nigerian with a "fish tail". There is a bald spot on the very tip so it's divided like this < when you look at it from a side view.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!  It was actually seeing another thread with pix of Brownie that made me ask because I couldn't see exactly what was wrong with her tail.  Now I see.  (That is Brownie, right?)


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 22, 2011)

and, thank you, 20Kidsonhill, that was helpful too!


----------



## journeysend (May 22, 2011)

Yes that is Brownie (actually Brownie #2  ), we are now having another issue which I have posted on the diseases thread. Geez, these goats are going to make me old at a young age from worrying so much lol.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 27, 2011)

Oh thanks for the pictures guys!

I heard about funny hair on tails and immeditely wondered if Tansy's long tail fur (so long it flops over the end of her tail so it looks as if it's broken until you actually feel where her tail stops and the hair begins) was some sort of symptom!


----------

